# ram turned betta into an oragami project... :(



## blackghostbetta (Mar 16, 2011)

I had two rams in with a betta in a twenty gallon for over a week and all was fine.

When I looked into the tank this afternoon, I was only a tad worried about the tiny rip in my betta's fin-- happens all the time. You could say that I was a bit frantic when, two hours later, I look in the tank to find the tips of his fins shredded. My assumption that it was the rams was verified when the little ram (one is about half the size of the other) went up to the betta, started chasing him around, and nipped at him. 

If my betta has several very small rips in his tail fin, how long will it take for him to fully heal? They aren't bad rips, just tiny little things.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Male Bettas and Cichlids should never be in the same tank. The long, flowing fins are easy targets for most Cichlids. The only thing that might help is lots of floating plants that would provide hidding places for the Betta. Female Bettas provide almost as much color as the males but don't make tempting targets for fin rippers.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

melafix to help guard against infection (a little like neosporin for fish) extra clean tank water (keep to your water change schedule like your life depended on it) and lots of good food for mr. betta -think about hand feeding him some frozen brine shrimp or whatever he likes best. I am working on training my bettas to eat from the end of a eye dropper so I waste less frozen food. The amount of time it takes will be determined by the quality of his health his nutrition and his environment.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Melafix,Pimafix and Bettafix will do more harm than good.Theres something in them that cause labrynth fishes breathing issues.

The best thing you can do is keep him warm and clean,and add some salt.If you have it,IAL extract will help as well.If you keep him clean and warm you should see regrowth in about three days.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooof - glad you caught that Majerah - I had no idea about Melafix and labrynths. My bad.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Is ok Chris.I only caught it,because bettas are all I have,and I am obsessed.I dont quite understand why it bothers them so much.It could be the camphor smell,it bothers me too,lol.


----------

